# Hey there



## Lord Vetinari (Apr 17, 2016)

My name is tristan. I had a dwarf hamster who died recently at the ripe old age of 2 and a half. So I have been looking at a small group of fancy mice to replace him.

Any breeders in the taunton/somerset/Devon areas would be appreciated.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Tristan  Mice are lovely, so good choice  Hope you find some soon!


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Somerset NJ? I'm in eastern PA! Welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey back! Sounds like you mean Somerset in the UK, not US, yeah?


----------



## Alexananandra (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep I'm pretty sure Tristan is from the south-west of the UK, which is my neck of the woods  Unfortunately I'm not a breeder yet, sorry Tristan


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

This is what I thought, but Kec was thinking Somerset, NJ, which is in the northeast US. It would've made geography a lot simpler if those Yankees hadn't named everything over here after stuff over there!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah I mean somerset uk.

Though I married a filthy yank so their name stealing ways are old news to me :lol:


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Haha us darn Yankees, yeah i figured you were across the pond but it was worth the ask! I have family in Somerset NJ 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

